# How to protect from cracking



## VotTak (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi,
My neighbor was cutting tree so I got myself couple pieces and cut couple cookies. Tree was dry but wood is kind of wet. How to prevent those cookies from cracking?

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 16, 2016)

Coat them in Anchor Seal, If you don't have that, Latex house paint will work in a pinch. They may still crack, but not as bad and not as fast.


----------



## VotTak (Mar 16, 2016)

Well, I guess I gotta visit Sears to get some AnchorSeal. Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## JohnF (Mar 16, 2016)

If you have to go to town to get the stuff its too late anyway. Wood should be coated as soon as its cut or the cracking has already started. At least that's what would be optimal. Possibly getting a coating on later would still have some benefits, but I'm just not sure it'd be that much benefit.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 16, 2016)

You can put them in plastic bags or wrap with stretch wrap for a little while to prevent cracking until you get some sealer. If you leave them like that for long, they start to get moldy.

I've never seen anchorseal at Sears, but I suppose they might carry it. Woodcraft or online are the only places I've seen it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VotTak (Mar 17, 2016)

Apparently Sears have it as internet order only. Had to order it. And wood was in plastic bag as soon as I cut it. I think it was some kind of fruit tree.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 17, 2016)

Cookies are extremely difficult to get to dry without cracking. Fruit wood is extremely difficult to dry without warping and cracking. A fruit wood cookie is going to be extremely difficult to dry, anchorseal or not. I'd paint it with latex paint, and put it in a garbage bag wrapped up pretty tight... and not look at it for a couple years. Maybe by the time it's dry, you'll have forgotten how cool it is, and won't be upset when you find it full of big checks and shaped like a pretzel.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VotTak (Mar 17, 2016)

that is optimistic approach. 
I mean, thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Mauser (Apr 4, 2016)

I wonder how effective PEG treating coins like this would be.


----------

